# All about the Demon Drink?



## Michael.

.

All about the Demon Drink?





.​


----------



## rkunsaw

The power must have come back on after she left???


----------



## FishWisher

Poor fool - who knows what the hell they're talking about most of the time!?

Count your blessings, fellow fisher, count your blessings!


----------



## Michael.

You need to read the text a few times


----------



## That Guy

I can only relate:  When I came home from surfing, my wife just went to stay with her mother and didn't leave a note...

Guessing the fridge was on the fritz but sure there's more to it I'm just not getting . . .  Not unlike those darned mystery pictures.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I can only relate:  When I came home from surfing, my wife just went to stay with her mother and didn't leave a note...
> 
> Guessing the fridge was on the fritz but sure there's more to it I'm just not getting . . .  Not unlike those darned mystery pictures.



I think the key word is "it's" - she was referring to their _marriage_, but being the usual practical male he thought she meant the _fridge_. 

Good one, Michael!


----------



## Michael.

SifuPhil said:


> I think the key word is "it's" - she was referring to their _marriage_, but being the usual practical male he thought she meant the _fridge_.
> 
> Good one, Michael!


.

*Spot on. (* She was referring to their _marriage )
_.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Being a woman I knew right away what she was talking about...the difference between cats and dogs.


----------



## Michael.

.
Alcohol _causes blurred vision_, difficulty focusing and you could end up talking to yourself.
.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## FishWisher

This usual dumb-male narrative requires more than one reading?! Seriously?!

It's the same old song... women are smart, men are dumb. Surely we all see it regularly in the media! Wife has had it with dumb husband fishing, and leaves. Dumb male can't understand the simple message and thinks she meant the fridge due to his lack of ability to understand anything but fishing and beer.

And of course, the only important thing to the typical dumb male is was that the beer was cold.

Again... count your blessings, fellow fisher, count your blessings!


----------



## That Guy

This evolutionary guy is my new best friend!


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Ozarkgal

I think the woman in the video needs to evolve to a new man.


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Ozarkgal

AHHHH..good ol' W.C....one of my all time favs!  In a lot of his movies you have to listen closely to hear his muttering...they are some of his funniest lines, and some are pretty risque for the time.

Thanks for posting that That Guy..gave me a much needed chuckle today.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*W.C. Fields Quotes:*






Man: I have no sympathy for a man who is intoxicated all the time. 
WC: A man who's intoxicated all the time doesn't need sympathy.

Man (to WC): You're drunk! 
WC: Yeah, and you're crazy. And I'll be sober tomorrow and you'll be crazy for the rest of your life.

Christmas at my house is always at least six or seven times more pleasant than anywhere else. We start drinking early. And while everyone else is seeing only one Santa Claus, we'll be seeing six or seven.

I feel like a midget with muddy feet had been walking over my tongue all night.

During one of my treks through Afghanistan, we lost our corkscrew. We were compelled to live on food and water for several days.

Sleep...the most beautiful experience in life--except drink.

It's a wonderful thing, the D.T.'s. You can travel the world in a couple of hours. You see some mighty funny and curious things that come in assorted colors.

I've been on a 46-year diet of olives and alcohol. The latter I consume. The former I save and use over again in more alcohol.

A woman drove me to drink, and I'll be a son-of-a-gun but I never even wrote to thank her.

In response to a waiter who'd offered him a Bromo Seltzer for a hangover, Fields said: Ye Gods, no! I couldn't stand the noise.

I never drank anything stronger than beer before I was twelve.

Some weasel took the cork out of my lunch...

Say anything that you like about me except that I drink water.

I exercise extreme self control. I never drink anything stronger than gin before breakfast.

Say, Mr. Fields, I read in the paper where you consumed two quarts of liquor a day. What would your father think about that? 
WC: He'd think I was a sissy.

Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's house unless they have a well-stocked bar.

Thou shalt not kill anything less than a fifth.

Now don't say you can't swear off drinking; it's easy. I've done it a thousand times.


How well I remember my first encounter with The Devil's Brew. I happened to stumble across a case of bourbon--and went right on stumbling for several days thereafter.


Back in my rummy days, I would tremble and shake for hours upon arising. It was the only exercise I got.


----------



## SifuPhil

William Claude _was_ funny but his eventual blacklisting by the studio heads, as well as his delirium tremens toward the end, make a sad statement about the effects of alcohol.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> William Claude _was_ funny but his eventual blacklisting by the studio heads, as well as his delirium tremens toward the end, make a sad statement about the effects of alcohol.



Yes, even though we joke about alcohol and it's effects, the devastation it causes to the drinker and their families is certainly no joking matter....many talented individuals have been brought down by the demon drink. 

Nowadays, drugs seem to be the poison of choice in a lot of addiction cases.  No one seems to think the effects of drugs are funny or makes jokes about drug addicts.


----------



## That Guy

And yet . . . alcohol remains legal (as it should in a free society) and its use touted, encouraged and admired.  Ahhh, the power of big and bigger business.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> ...  No one seems to think the effects of drugs are funny or makes jokes about drug addicts.



Three coke-heads walk into a bar ... 








... sorry. I HAD to do it ...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> And yet . . . alcohol remains legal (as it should in a free society) and its use touted, encouraged and admired.  Ahhh, the power of big and bigger business.



Touted, certainly. Encouraged, I agree.

Admired?

It would depend upon the demographic, I would think. Impressionable teenagers? Sure. College frats? For sure. Lonely non-social drinkers? Absolutely.

But for those whose liver has given out, or those who lost a family member to it, or simply those who wake up and can't remember what happened last night? I doubt it.


----------



## Pappy

A drunk is leaning against a light post and a policeman comes along. "Hey buddy, I don't think anybody's home," says the policeman.

The  drunken man replies. "Mush be ossifer, there's a light on upstairs."


----------



## Michael.

.
.



.
.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## TICA




----------



## Ozarkgal

HaaaHaaaHaaa...that could have been me in my younger day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


>




Until the next morning when you wake up with a hangover and still remember all that crap....I do love a good martini though...a dirty vodka martini up, very cold with double olives....hmmmm...naw..too early in the morning.


----------



## Ozarkgal

A drunk is driving the wrong way down a one way street. A cop pulls him over and asks, "Okay, buddy, where do you think you're going?"  The drunk replies, (hic)..."I dunno occifer, but I mush be late, everyone else is coming back."


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53

A group of chaps, all aged 40, discussed where they should meet for lunch. Finally it was agreed that they would meet at Wetherspoons in Braintree because the waitresses had big breasts & wore miniskirts.

Ten years later, at age 50, the friends once again discussed where they should meet for lunch. Finally it was agreed that they would meet at Wetherspoons in Braintree because the food and service was good and the beer was excellent.

Ten years later, at age 60, the friends again discussed where they should meet for lunch. Finally it was agreed that they would meet at Wetherspoons in Braintree because they could dine in peace and quiet and it was good value for money.

Ten years later, at age 70, the friends discussed where they should meet for lunch. Finally it was agreed that they would meet at Wetherspoons in Braintree because the restaurant was wheelchair accessible and had a lift for the disabled.

Ten years later, at age 80, the friends discussed where they should meet for lunch. Finally it was agreed that they would meet at Wetherspoons in Braintree because they had never been there before…


----------



## Michael.

.


.


.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Jillaroo

_Love all of them :lofl::lofl:_


----------



## Pappy

Won't you folks join me?


----------



## Michael.

Quote by Pappy

*Won't you folks join me?
*
.




.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.

A few reasons to quit drinking.

*http://tinyurl.com/kj2wrzq

.

*​


----------



## Ozarkgal




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

Stock up  now time is ticking away

http://www.xmasclock.com/



​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Ozarkgal

Planking while drunk


----------



## Michael.

*"Wow!, you must have had one hell of a day."*

.

"Wow!, you must have had one hell of a day."

Joey  came into a bar and said to the barman "Give me six double vodkas." 

The barman says "Wow!, you must have had one hell of a day." 

"Yes, I've just found out my older brother is gay." 

The next day Joey returned to the bar and asked for the same drinks. 

When the bartender asked what the problem was today, the answer came back, 

"I've just found out that my younger brother is gay too!" 

On the third day Joey came into the bar and ordered another six double vodkas. 

The bartender says "Geez! Doesn't anybody in your family like women?"

*"Yeah, my wife...*"

.


----------



## Michael.

.

Rodney the local drunk walked into a bar and, after staring for some time at the only woman seated at the bar, 
walked over to her and kissed her. 

She jumped up and slapped him silly. 

He immediately apologized and explained, "I'm sorry. I thought you were my wife. You look exactly like her." 

"Why you worthless, insufferable, wretched, no good drunk!" she screamed. 

"Funny," he muttered, "you even sound exactly like her."

.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Diwundrin

Ozarkgal said:


> View attachment 1450View attachment 1451View attachment 1452



Tequila Mockingbird!  :lofl:


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Ozarkgal

Funny drunk driving dancing cowboy.


----------



## Michael.

.

I'm Not Drunk


I had eighteen bottles of whiskey in the cellar and my wife insisted I empty the contents of each bottle down the sink, or else... 

After careful consideration, I reluctantly agreed and finally proceeded with the unpleasant task. 

I withdrew the cork from the first bottle and poured the contents down the sink with the exception of one glass, which I drank. 

Then, I withdrew the cork from the second bottle and did likewise with it, with the exception of one glass, which I drank. 

I then withdrew the cork from the third bottle and poured the whiskey down the sink which I drank. 

I pulled the cork from the fourth bottle down the sink and poured the bottle down the glass, which I drank. 

I pulled the bottle from the cork of the next and drank one sink out of it, and threw the rest down the glass. 

I pulled the sink out of the next glass and poured the cork down the bottle. 

Then, I corked the sink with the glass, bottled the drink and drank the pour. 

When I had everything emptied, I steadied the house with one hand, counted the glasses, corks, bottles, and sinks with the other, which were twenty-nine, 
and as the houses came by I counted them again, and finally I had all the houses in one bottle, which I drank. 

I'm not under the affluence of incohol as some tinkle peep I am. 

I'm not half as thunk as you might drink. I fool so feelish I don't know who is me, and the drunker I stand here, the longer I get.


.


----------



## Ozarkgal




----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.


----------



## Diwundrin

:lol::lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Latest from the States.



Out before the holidays?  / Thanks Giving, Christmas,  / New year ? 

Be safe, always.

Please, take care of yourself. 

A recent joint study conducted by the Department of Health and the Department of Motor Vehicles indicates that 23% of traffic accidents are alcohol related.   

This means that the remaining 77% are caused by the a$$holes who drink bottled water, Starbucks, soda, juice, energy drinks and crap like that.

Therefore, beware of those who do not drink alcohol. 

They cause three times as many accidents. 

*This message is sent to you by someone who worries about your safety.*


.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ozarkgal

Two beer please!

Two's too many...and twelve's not enough!


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.

Doing the rounds again


.​


----------



## Falcon

*OH NO!  Not that sweet little Kermit !   *


----------



## Falcon

Wall, I don't care wat yu say,  I'm not as drunk as many thinkle peep.


----------



## Casper




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



Researchers at the Ernest Gallo Clinic and Research Center at UC San Francisco have been able to identify and deactivate a brain pathway linked to memories that cause alcohol cravings in rats,

a finding *that may one day lead to a treatment option for people who suffer from alcohol abuse disorders and other addictions.* (University of California/San Francisco/June 2013)

In the study, researchers were able to prevent the addicted animals from seeking alcohol and drinking it, the equivalent of relapse.

"One of the main causes of relapse is craving, triggered by the memory by certain cues -- like going into a bar, or the smell or taste of alcohol.
.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## muckferret

Bet your life on that strewth what a clan of old boilers.:lofl:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.
Latest arrival 
I must admit I have never come across this brand of beer.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7502


----------



## Meanderer

Remember the Alamo!
View attachment 7504


----------



## Ina

Michael, Are you telling us you like your brew. :lol1:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.

The thread has just evolved over time and I thought members would enjoy having a laugh at the alcohol related pictures.





.


----------



## Honey




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7559


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## BlunderWoman

Why middle aged women shouldn't drink too much beer 
View attachment 8238


----------



## romfty

Just found this thread....................brilliant!!!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.




https://www.youtube.com/embed/a3n2iEuVx2U

.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9196


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

This is just too good, not to repeat!


----------



## AprilT

I live within walking distance of at least two pubs with their own breweries on the premises and I have a missing palm tree and missing pole in front of my building to prove it. Not of my doing I might add.  But last weekend, I was reminded of why I don't drink; after having the pleasure of downing just one Bahamama, I spent much time with my eyes crossed and unable to vocalize a coherent thought, I was also quite capable of making a complete fool of myself if someone had egged me on.  The funny thing is, I asked the wait person for a non-alcoholic beverage, but when she couldn't understand me over the noise, I just settled on that drink.  Never again, well at least till the holidays.    That was one powerful drink, nothing like the free or inexpensive drinks served on ladies nights.

OK, as you were. BEER!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10050


----------



## oakapple

Good one Meanderer!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10878


----------



## Falcon

LOL Jim.  That's the place all right.


----------



## Meanderer




----------

